# Feral cats



## AlleyCats (Apr 14, 2005)

There are some feral cats hanging around at my work place. I spotted them today at lunch, turns out people during the night shift have been feeding these cats so now these cats are bringing their "friends" thinking they're getting food, I only saw the white and black one today it looks to be only 9 months old, I wish I could just grab him and take him home LOL but then again I would have a house full of cats which probably won't make the two current cats happy lol.....I am seeing some persian momma cat and her kittens coming around too for food, she stood from distance just staring at me so i threw her a sandwich meat her way, she just grabbed it and ran, very pretty cat tho, not sure if the managers are liking the idea of people feeding these cats......THere is probably no way to get a feral cat come up to you even if you give em little chunck of food their way? ....


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Try the Feral Cats forum (down below) for more information on how best to care for stray and feral cats (and telling the two apart).


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Moved to Feral cats forum.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmmmm, yes feral and stray cats often seem to have a lot of friends...

Something I would do right off the bat is see if there is a group in your area that would help get these cats spayed and neutered, if there are a few kittens now there will be more kittens soon! 8O Maybe a group for ferals or a rescue group would be able to find homes for some of the kitties. 

Sometimes these kitties aren't even wild, a persian that looks pretty close to a purebred in appearance is a rare occurance as a feral as people tend to spend a lot of money on them and if they ARE abandoned and breed the kittens tend to look more "mixed". 

As for convincing them to come closer. You need a lot of time and patience, yummy food is helpful. Once they understand that you never hurt them and feed them good treats they will come closer, but this can take time for sure (or can be fast, depends on the cat!). Also blink at them and close your eyes, act very relaxed and even yawn. This is cat talk for "I'm not a threat, I am relaxed and trust you".

Good luck!


----------

